# California cout rules agains Home Schooling



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2008)

I saw this on Lew Rockwell this morning. Court Deems Homeschooling a Criminal*Offense by Steven Greenhut

Is this the same family that was discussed last week? Does anyone know any more about the implications of this ruling?


OK. I see that it is the same case as the other thread. However since that one ended up in a debate over homeschooling itself, I wonder if any of the briliant PB legal minds have thought on the outcome of this case?


----------



## JBaldwin (Mar 6, 2008)

This HSLDA | Follow Up&mdash;Bad Decision by Second Appellate District of California was posted as a link for a bit more information. I found it helpful.


----------

